# Kangaroo Valley/Tallowa Damn advice please



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi All

After reading Phantoms Tallowa Dam/Kangaroo Valley planned trip back in feb (Post located here), Alexandra and I thought it'd be fun to try an overnight camp for the first time (our attempt at being outdoorsy).

Was hoping for some suggestions regarding where to camp and anything that might be of help.

Planning to have an overnight trip where we would launch Saturday morning, paddle towards Fossickers flats and find a suitable camp site by the afternoon. Spend the night there then paddle back next morning.

I don't know the area very well so was wondering if i could get some help with some questions:

-Is there a car park at the end of Tallowa Dam rd? would this be a possible/good launch spot?
-Are there a number of camp grounds towards Fossickers Flats that can be far enough for a good paddle but close enough to hit by afternoon so i have enough light to set up camp?
-Are there camp grounds that need to be booked? I was hoping for camp spots mainly accessible by kayak.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, even if its directing me to somewhere i can get more info.

Thanks again Guys  Hoping for good weather this coming weekend!!!


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Outback. you can camp at the dam wall and do not have to book, well that was over 12 months ago and may have changed. you can launch from there and head either up to the right away from the wall or kep the wall on your left and go up the river. There is a caravan park at kangaroo valley and easy acess to water and there is bass in the river and either up or down stream. You could camp at the caravan park and drive to the dam and fish and its about 20 minute drive back to the valley and if it turns bad you can always visit the pub and stay dry...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

will PM you Dita later in the week , my mate knows the area very well, will be seeing him on wednesday


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Cheers Shane. Sounds like a good option to consider in case of bad weather (never a bad excuse to hit up the pub ) . Was hoping to camp close to somewhere i could launch and terrorise the local bass population at night which might make the Damn camp spot more tempting.

Bazz i'll keep a look out for your PM.

Thanks fellas and am still open to any other suggestions - the more options to consider the better


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Did this trip a few years ago. Actually it was my first kayak trip and the one that got me hooked.

We started at Kanga Valley at the bridge. Hired the boats there, then paddled to the dam wall. The hire place picked us up from there. There is a carpark there, and is an easy spot to launch from (from memory).

We camped about halfway between the 2 points. The hire place gave us a map showing mainly the private property places where you couldn't camp. The spot we chose was just a little sand beach at the end of a little bay. Make sure your tent is mozzie and sandfly proof. I've never seen so many sandys. The noise kept me awake for most of the night, or was that the sound of the bass splashing in the bay, no it was the flies.

The river and dam are stocked every now and again, so you should do pretty well on the bass. If I was to do the trip again (and I would if I could get my mates organised) we would follow the same course, but do the trip over 3 days. It's a long paddle and we really had to paddle reasonably consistantly to make the time, which didn't leave as much time for fishing as I would have liked.

Can't remember where Fossickers Flats is, but it might be a bit far??

Hope some of this has helped.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I think theres also a picnic/camp area at Bendeela which is approx half way between Kangaroo Valley and Tallowa Dam wall. Flat shady grassy area with direct access to the river


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

The water level is currently 100%+ a friend was down there this last weekend and mentioned the water level is 2 meters above the last time I visited with him, so I would say the dam water would probably be lapping at the carpark.
With the water level down, there are usually a number of camp areas along the river, with it being up to max I'm not so sure. 
Fossikers flat is worth camping at, however it is a long paddle from memory 14kms one way from the dam wall (do able within a day). You also need to get there fairly early to get a camp spot, not a very big camp area and usually crowded. I've been told the water level is sufficiently high enough that the first rapids are about 2km away from Fossiker flat, the last time I went which was under a year ago we had to carry and drag kayaks the last 500m or so up to Fossikers flat and it still was crowded with people.
Definitely take some Bass fishing gear... I didn't manage to catch a Bass the last time but caught a large Carp.
Camp sites are only accesable by kayak as this is a gorge unless you camp at the carpark.
Only other suggestion is pack lite. Unless you plan to travel in a canadian canoe then you can throw in the many bottles of wine, beer and dips 

I'm planning to do a trip in May too many other things on at the moment so hopefully it's not too cold by then


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi,

Have camped at Bendeela many times.....good water access....good camping grounds....good amenities.

Is only 5 mins drive out of Kangaroo Valley on sealed roads.....if I were looking for a good spot with closeby access to town I would not go past Bendeela.....

Cheers,

Bart


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

OD,

Huge carpark and launch site at dam wall. No fees or restrictions on parking.
Plenty of camp sites along the way, all the way to about 1km from Fossicker Flat. The rapids will stop you from getting any further. Paddle to there is a fair hike. We used sea kayaks and its take about 3-4 hours (approx 15 km). If you intend to go this far there is a great site, right on the river. Let me know and I can give location. But simply put it is on the right hand side at the first very small set of rapids. You can paddle past these (nice on the other site) but that is it. P.S Watch for black snakes this far up. 
The bad news is there were few fish biting up the dam, due to the large amount of dirty water coming down the creek. Or maybe I haven't got bass fishing right yet. I trolled all the way up and back, fished a full day and not one hit. The most exciting part was having the lures chased by goannas.

The guys were catching fish near the dam wall, opposite the launch site, trolling the edges. Therefore, if it fishing as the main goal maybe the best if to head up the right hand branch of the dam. Just see what the water is like.

I had five days up there and loved it.

Hoping to go back when the water settles.

Have fun.

Let me know how you go.

Phantom


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dita , spoke to my mate today and he confirmed what davey g and the other guys have said BENDEELA is evidentally the place to go to , good luck mate


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Cheers everyone for all the info. Might use this overnighter as a test run then stay a few nights once i have the area sussed out.

Will see if I can stay at the Dam. If not then will stay at Bendeela then paddle up and sus out any potential future camp sites.

With any luck I will have pics of Bass to post up (hopefully lose my bass cherry before Baz does  )


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dee , oi believe there are some good bass down there, but they have a desiese known as bassassidossis which affects the skin and central nervouse system of anyone unlucky enough to touch one , so i think it may be an idea to give them a wide berth, until i can come down there with the antidote


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Great!!!! Thanks everyone - can't wait to out-fish Dee in freshwater!!!

Cheers
Alex


----------

